# Who's going to Fourchon SKA



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

Who's going to the SKA tournament this weekeend in Fourchon? Well be there.

Capt. Lee Michael


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Guess we'll see y'all there Thursday, Lee!!:letsdrink


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

good luck lee and jamie. ya'll take it to em over there this weekend!!!


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

Is it a D7 points event or another one of the Toups events that are simply for cash awards and bregging rights. What are the fish days and hrs? Top prize? Places paid? Number of boats based on? Either way its a damn fine place to kingfishout of especially for some relatively new commers who will really benefit from a real good constant bite of at least 30#+ fish for honing their skills.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

creighton, its div7<DIV class=schedule-date>July 3-5, 2009 </DIV><DIV class=schedule-title><H2>GOLDEN MEADOW RODEO</H2></DIV><DIV class=schedule-location>Port Fourchon, LA </DIV><DIV class=schedule-details><UL><LI>HQ: Kajun Sportsman <LI>Registration: 2 - 8pm Thursday </LI><LI>Capt. Mtg.: Thursday 7:30pm</LI><LI>$10,000 First Place. Pays 8 places + Class of 23</LI><LI>Fish Days: Fri. 6:30am - 6pm, Sat. 6:30am - 5pm</LI><LI>Info: Anthony Toups 985-396-2727</LI>[/list]<TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD><UL><LI>*Motels*</LI><LI>Bills Shady Lawn - 985.475.5402</LI><LI>Blue Dolphin Inn/Cottages - 985.787.3697</LI><LI>Breakers - 985.787.3169</LI><LI>Bridgeside Cabins - 985.787.2418</LI><LI>Cajun Holiday - 985.787.2002</LI><LI>Cajun Tide Resort - 985.787.4726</LI><LI>Grand Isle Suites - 985.787.3515</LI><LI>Island Paradise Suites - 985.787.7800</LI><LI>Kiwi Island Resort - 985.787.7777</LI><LI>Ricky's Motel - 985.787.3532</LI><LI>Sanddollar Motel - 985.787.2893</LI><LI>Sandpiper Shores Motel - 985.787.2020</LI><LI>Sun & Sand Cabins - 985.787.2456</LI><LI>Tropical Motel - 985.787.3321</LI><LI>Wateredge Apts - 985.787.2329

</LI><LI>*Restaurants*</LI><LI>Barataria Seafood Grill - 985.787.7000</LI><LI>Beav's Bar-B-Que - 985.787.2328</LI><LI>Lighthouse Restaurant - 985.787.3331</LI><LI>Sarah's Diner - 985.787.2955</LI><LI>Starfish Restaurant - 985.787.2711

</LI><LI>*Deli's*</LI><LI>Bridgeside Marina - 985.787.2418</LI><LI>Richard's Conoco - 985.787.3707</LI><LI>Ricky's Motel - 985.787.3532</LI><LI>Sanddollar Marina - 985.787.2893</LI><LI>Sureway Supermarket - 985.787.3141</LI>[/list]</TD><TD><UL><LI>*Bed & Breakfast*</LI><LI>Landry House - 985.787.2207

</LI><LI>*Camps*</LI><LI>Port Fourchon - 985.396.2727</LI><LI>Angelloz' Entrprs/Coco Hut - 985.447.4680</LI><LI>Bald Eagles Nest - 941.812.2252</LI><LI>Beach House - www.grandislecamp.com</LI><LI>Blue Moon Over Grand Isle - 985.787.4703</LI><LI>Cajun Riviera Camps - 504.779.7324</LI><LI>Carrie's Rental - 985.860.1831</LI><LI>Castaway - 985.845.1855</LI><LI>Craig & Elizabeth Rodrigue - 504.467.1528</LI><LI>Don't Worry 'Bout Nothing -702.285.0994</LI><LI>EJ's Getaway - 504.433.1588</LI><LI>Four Tides - 985.787.3740</LI><LI>Frank's Camp - 985.787.3405</LI><LI>Good Fishing/Diana Cheramie - 985.787.2298</LI><LI>It's Our Dream - 985.785.0688</LI><LI>Keeping Up With The Jones - 504-458-5430</LI><LI>Kenneth Breaux - 337.856.8843</LI><LI>Maison Bon Temps - 337.344.4265</LI><LI>Maison Cache' - 985.640.0044</LI><LI>Mona-Lisa - 985.449.5606</LI><LI>My-Reward - 985.677.4008</LI><LI>Nez Coupe' House - 985.787.3352</LI><LI>Renee & Robert - 985.787.2418</LI><LI>Shrimp & Cocktails - 225.328.5543</LI><LI>Vacajun Rentals - 985.787.3588</LI>[/list]</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV>


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Team "Feeding Frenzy" ? ? ?

Mark W


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

i haven't heard from "frenzy" in over a year. i think his divorce has ended his kingfishing days for awhile.


----------

